# Diet in 2WW



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi,

I am on day 4 of the 2ww & I was wondering if anyone had any advice about whether the things that you are not allowed to eat during pregnancy are applicable also to the 2ww.

Things like soft cheeses, pate, uncooked eggs etc..my clinic didn't give any specific advice after ET and I ate some pate yesterday..am now of course completely paranoid !

I have been alcohol & caffeine free for some time anyway so am not so concerned about that.

Thanks for any advice

Buddug


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I know what you mean! I am always giving the dietary advice once someone is pregnant but not before! It does seem strange, I would do what feels right for you. It won't do any harm to avoid those foods for 2 weeks just in case you are pregnant.

Ruth


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks Ruth - obviously I can't take back yesterday's pate so will watch what I eat from now on..small price to pay!


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

While we're on the subject, is it safe to eat mint (e.g. in mint tea) during pregnancy/2WW? I was at a juice bar recently and there was a little blurb on the menu discouraging pregnant women from having anything containing mint. I'd never heard that before. Any insight? 

Thanx!

zuzzy


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi B & Zuzzy,

Its so confusing isnt it! The joys of the 2ww! There is quite a good list of herbs that you should avoid during pregnancy at:

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/general/536346.html

It does mention mint, but refers to the oil not the fresh herb. Perhaps the drink at the juice bar had mint oil in it?

Good luck to you both

Love Kty


----------

